# St. Louis Area Carpet Racing



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

The indoor season is upon us, we are open and ready for foam or rubber tire racing, I expect turnout to be real good this season. As for when a big race is coming, we are working on that, trying to work around the bigger events, we know we are running one late in the season, but I want to get one together for late Oct, to early Nov. kinda a Cleveland warmup race.

The schedule is shaping up as follows:
Friday night On-road- opens at 6 pm registration starts at 6:45 and racing starts at 7:30.
Saturday nights- Oval-, open at 6, reg. at 6:45, and racing at 7:30
Sunday day will be alternating on road and oval, will post the rotation later, the doors open at 11 am and racing starts at 1pm.
Tuesday nights On-Road- doors open at 6, reg. at 6:45, and racing at 7:30
tuesdays may turn into a practice evening depends on the interest.

For directions go to www.hensleyrcraceways.com

Any questions just drop me a line [email protected]


----------

